# I got my Beretta!



## SpringShot (Apr 15, 2014)

Talk was happening a long time ago about me getting a firearm that I'd like better. I shot the Glock G20 a couple times and didn't like the way it handled. Upon some discussion and window shopping we decided that the U22 Neos would be a good fit for me and on Thursday I finally got it!








For those of you who have this firearm, what are your favorite things about it? Are there any mods you feel would greatly enhance it?

Thanks and happy shooting y'all!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

From a Glock 20 to a .22LR, what a contrast! Congrats, hope you like it.


----------



## SpringShot (Apr 15, 2014)

The G20 is my better half's firearm of choice. I am impressed with Glocks but that one was just too much boom for me. And I don't think he wants to have to share with me anyway!  When it comes to me getting something CC worthy I am probably going with a Glock. 

I am liking the Neos pretty well so far but it's only been out on the range once. Good news is that the ammo is so cheap for this one compared to our other guns that it will probably get lots of range time!


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

enjoy shooting it--be safe


----------

